# Rabbits and Mice..Please Help!!!



## Amy27 (Mar 11, 2010)

I know I have read on here that it is dangerous for mice and rabbits to be around each other but can't remember why. 

I came home from work today and the Little Bunny was freaking out. I have never seen her so upset. I tried to calm her down and after about 30-45 minutes she started coming out of hiding but kept standing up looking around scared and running through her caged area like she was looking for something. I noticed the cat was all wild and was trying to calm the cat down as I thought may be she was upsetting the bunny. Everyone calmed down and I cleaned the basement where the rabbits are. 

A few hours later I am sitting on the phone and the cat starts going crazy again. I joke with my friend that the cat is trying to get something, she never plays like this. I said, may be it is a mouse. I move what the cat was by and a flipping mouse runs out. I end up calling my BF who saved me and the rabbits from the mouse. The mouse is now outside, far away from my condo. 

Any, I am wondering if I should be concerned at all that the mouse was in the rabbits area. I know it was in Little Bunny's NIC cage because I saw it run through the holes. I checked both rabbits over and couldn't find any bite marks. I am nervous that this mouse has been hanging out in Little Bunnys cage today. I don't think the mouse has been in the house long because I would have seen signs from the cat and the rabbit as I did today. But I am still freaked out.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 11, 2010)

Chances are the little mousey was terrified of Little Bunny, just like Little Bunny was scared of her. She was probably searching for some food or nesting material (hay). A mouse just hanging around a rabbits area won't cause any harm to them.


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Amy. That makes me feel better. I was just so freaked out because the Little Bunny was so freaked out. I was like OMG what did the mouse do to you to scare you like this? I have literally never seen her this scared or even close. Even a trip to the vet doesn't get her this upset. Since she was upset when I got home from work, it could have been the cat was chasing the mouse and that was scaring her. Poor baby. She was trying to tell me something was wrong.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 11, 2010)

Well....I'd be terrified if some weird little critter that I have never seen before was in MY space, LOL! I don't blame Little Bunny...poor girl!!

So how many shots of vodka is it going to take for you to fall asleep tonight?! LOL...sorry :laughsmiley:.


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 11, 2010)

The bad thing is, I don't have any Vodka. lol So it will probably be a long night. I thought about running to the store to get some though. lol


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 12, 2010)

Aw poor bunny! Hopefully no more mice will scare her.

My rabbit and guinea pigs that I used to have had a run and hutch out on the grass, and a rat burrowed up under the hutch and was going into the run, taking their food and storing it in the burrow for a few days! We noticed one of the dogs going mad and the guinea pigs and rabbit were scared! Luckily it didn't attack them, since I've heard that rats would attack them. Mice probably wouldn't though


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Ciara. I hope mice wouldn't attack them. I still keep worrying that they have now picked up some disease or something.


----------

